# go go girl



## threepod

Good day every ones!

I write a Cv, and not know it: the Cv it is in english...

Je suis " a go go girl", mais je suis un garcon!!!!! Comment on dit ca?,?? Is it that the "go go boy" is corect?

Tank you!


----------



## willeman3

And what does a "Go go girl" do exactly ?


----------



## NYCPrincesse

c'est une blague?


----------



## marget

threepod said:
			
		

> Good day every ones!
> 
> I write a Cv, and not know it: the Cv it is in english...
> 
> Je suis " a go go girl", mais je suis un garcon!!!!! Comment on dit ca?,?? Is it that the "go go boy" is corect?
> 
> Tank you!


Veux-tu dire _go go dancer?_


----------



## threepod

Non no, is not a blague! No no!
I am gogo girl but i a boy!

So magret is it that gogo dancer has not a sex? 

Then I am go go dancer  

Thanks you!


----------



## willeman3

Ce n'est pas une blague 

A première vue, j'aurais bien une idée : "pompom girls" ?
Ces filles qui chauffent des ***** lors des matchs de foot/football américain ?


----------



## threepod

Oh, no, that is not my work... and i a MNA!  

I dance in night clubs near the tables of the clients, and... i win the money.
I like change the club, so i have need of write a Cv... you see... ?

I very good in that that i do...


----------



## NYCPrincesse

willeman3 said:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une blague
> 
> A première vue, j'aurais bien une idée : "pompom girls" ?
> Ces filles qui chauffent des ***** lors des matchs de foot/football américain ?



On ne dit plus trop "pompom girls" aux USA. C'est plutot "cheerleaders" car il y a aussi des garsons qui le font.  Et ne rigole pas car ils sont super costauds!


----------



## marget

threepod said:
			
		

> Non no, is not a blague! No no!
> I am gogo girl but i a boy!
> 
> So magret is it that gogo dancer has not a sex?
> 
> Then I am go go dancer
> 
> Thanks you!


Yes, the word dancer has no gender in English and refers to both males and females.  If the word you want actually is "*go-go* dancer," you need the hyphen, (go-go) which I omitted in a previous post.


----------



## NYCPrincesse

threepod said:
			
		

> Oh, no, that is not my work... and i a MNA!
> 
> I dance in night clubs near the tables of the clients, and... i win the money.
> I like change the club, so i have need of write a Cv... you see... ?
> 
> I very good in that that i do...



si ta boite est dans un pays anglophone, qu'est-ce qu'ils vous appellent?  Si c'est en France, pourquoi pas juste l'ecrire en francais?  

Je suis bien curieuse de savoir ce qu'on appelle ca en anglais aussi.  

Ce ne serait pas simplement un "exotic dancer"?  Je pense que c'est bien ca aux USA.


----------



## threepod

ohh!!! that a good idée! I very exotic!
my box it is in exotic land, is in Magda's car... But my pC is in French because that I french. 
What is it that the exotic dancers they do?


----------



## marget

Exotic dancer sounds better to me unless the theme of the club is really "go-go".


----------



## threepod

What is it the différence? What is it that the exotic dacners they do?


----------



## marget

threepod said:
			
		

> ohh!!! that a good idée! I very exotic!
> my box it is in exotic land, is in Magda's car... But my pC is in French because that I french.
> What is it that the exotic dancers they do?


 
They dance in night clubs, not boxes!  They may also dance at parties, for example, at bridal showers.  You can google exotic dancers and  read about other things they do.


----------



## threepod

No it is that i dance in boxes sometimes  but they have bars and the hands can pass at through...

But what is it that i say in my CV? exotic danser? is it that it is mores serious that go go dancer?

who is it that gogle is?

I thanks you very many alla and margte and alls for your knd answers, because that iknow that my Englich is not good  

Thank!!!


----------



## threepod

What is it that i write, then????

(Thanks)


----------



## marget

threepod said:
			
		

> What is it that i write, then????
> 
> (Thanks)


 
I think exotic dancer says it all.   What was the original expression in French?


----------



## PKTO

If you dance in a dance club and do not take off your clothes then you are definitely a go-go dancer, and not an exotic dancer. The terms go-go girls and go-go boys also exist. Typically go-go dancers are in dance clubs, and not in lounges or simple night clubs without dancefloors. Typically go-go dancers are young, in great shape, wear form-fitting skimpy clothing, and can dance better than the clubgoers who frequent the dance clubs. Some dance in cages above the dance floor or on pedestals or somewhere where they can be seen. 

An exotic dancer is basically a stripper, plain and simple! I think is the raciest topic I've seen on this forum, hee, hee...

Good luck!


----------



## marget

PKTO said:
			
		

> If you dance in a dance club and do not take off your clothes then you are definitely a go-go dancer, and not an exotic dancer. The terms go-go girls and go-go boys also exist. Typically go-go dancers are in dance clubs, and not in lounges or simple night clubs without dancefloors. Typically go-go dancers are young, in great shape, wear form-fitting skimpy clothing, and can dance better than the clubgoers who frequent the dance clubs. Some dance in cages above the dance floor or on pedestals or somewhere where they can be seen.
> 
> An exotic dancer is basically a stripper, plain and simple! I think is the raciest topic I've seen on this forum, hee, hee...
> 
> Good luck!


 
I agree with everything you just said.  Does the term "go-go boy" actually exist?


----------



## threepod

I know not what it is that i do in fraench...

I aam yung...
I am in verry very good form...

i danece and then the other clients they have many hand and they touch me, and then i get many money?

I want only to say that what i am doing on my cv?

So i am exotic dabcer or i am ggogo boy?

Tank!!!


----------



## PKTO

Yes go-go boys do exist--do a search on google and you will see. Judging from my club-going experience in Toronto and Montreal, I would say however that there are generally more go-go girls than boys.


----------



## marget

Thanks for the clarification!  I had never heard the term before.


----------



## MrPedantic

Hello Threepod

You would probably do better to classify yourself as an "exotic dancer", as others have suggested.

MrP


----------



## geve

But it could lead to a misunderstanding if PKTO were to receive the application...


			
				PKTO said:
			
		

> An exotic dancer is basically a stripper, plain and simple! I think is the raciest topic I've seen on this forum, hee, hee...


What's wrong with "go go dancer"? threepod, you resume will probably say elsewhere that you're a boy anyway...


----------



## anangelaway

Yes, go-go dancer should you write in your CV. Yes go ahead!


----------



## threepod

Ah, thnak my freinds!!!
I write gogo dancer, sure!


----------



## polaire

PKTO said:
			
		

> If you dance in a dance club and do not take off your clothes then you are definitely a go-go dancer, and not an exotic dancer. The terms go-go girls and go-go boys also exist. Typically go-go dancers are in dance clubs, and not in lounges or simple night clubs without dancefloors. Typically go-go dancers are young, in great shape, wear form-fitting skimpy clothing, and can dance better than the clubgoers who frequent the dance clubs. Some dance in cages above the dance floor or on pedestals or somewhere where they can be seen.
> 
> An exotic dancer is basically a stripper, plain and simple! I think is the raciest topic I've seen on this forum, hee, hee...
> 
> Good luck!


In America in the Sixties, there was such a thing as a "go-go dancer," who was a woman -- I don't think the expression was used for guys.  I don't think that women dancers have been called that here for several decades, although I could be wrong.

I have the impression that almost all dancers in clubs these days are some flavor of exotic dancer.


----------



## balaam

the fact is frenchmen don't have native word for it and use both _gogo dancer_ and _exotic dancer_.
_exotic dancer_ is often an euphemistic term for _nude girl dancing_. _go-go dancer_ is un terme en vogue. so I suggest you use it.


----------



## se16teddy

I think most go-go dancers are female, but I have heard the term 'go-go bear' used to refer to a large, hairy man who dances (scantily clad) on stage in a gay club aimed at large, hairy men and their admirers.


----------

